
Announcing Visual Studio Dev Essentials - dstaheli
https://my.visualstudio.com
======
mindcrash
Redirects to login, right url with information about this offer:
[https://www.visualstudio.com/products/visual-studio-dev-
esse...](https://www.visualstudio.com/products/visual-studio-dev-essentials-
vs)

